# Burton Custom Limited Edition Sobe board



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of these before?

I'm bidding on one now that is in an eBay auction that will end in the next few minutes.

Burton Custom Sobe 58 snowboard - eBay (item 160318467230 end time Mar-01-09 17:07:49 PST)

I'm just trying to verify that it is an actual Burton Custom board, just with the Sobe graphics. I couldn't really find any info on it. When the auction ends I'm gonna ask the seller for pics of the tag on the board because you can't really see it in the picture up close.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I should note that there is also a 09 Custom - Sobe board on eBay that shows the tag, that's why I'm not too concerned on bidding on this one.

Here is the 09 one
Burton Custom Snowboard 158 LIMITED EDITION ART NEW 09 - eBay (item 200312031017 end time Mar-21-09 07:26:14 PDT)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I remember there was someone with a sobe board and I think someone said companies can get boards made for them by snowboarding companies. It might be legit. Just to be safe I would get a real custom, but thats just my opinion. You could probably get one for the same or a bit more money on ebay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Too late, won the auction. Just trying to verify that it is a Burton Custom board


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

You could call burton. Have fun with your new board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Gonna call them first thing tomorrow to see. The guy is also going to send me pictures of the tag, but I'm guessing it's going to be just like the 09 I posted the link for so I think it's legit.

I also picked up an 09 Ride Prophet Board this week off of Brocity!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok he sent me a pic of the tag


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks good to me. (But I'm not entirely sure. I think burtons are made in Vermont but maybe the special order ones are made in China?)Did the guy say anything about what to look for in a real one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

He didn't. I haven't been able to find much info on these boards (the Sobe edition ones that is) online :/


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

fuzzysnowboard said:


> I remember there was someone with a sobe board and I think someone said companies can get boards made for them by snowboarding companies. It might be legit. Just to be safe I would get a real custom, but thats just my opinion. You could probably get one for the same or a bit more money on ebay.


Probably me, i said i had one in one of my first posts. Not a burton though, it just says Sobe on the tail, is black with green flames coming off the nose, and has a green base with lizard sillouettes. Really mediocre board, i'll see if i can get some pics up soon.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its got a phone # on the tag..call it and see if they can look up the board serial #...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Posted up earlier that I'm going to do that in the morning  Burton closes at 9 EST right now. I just missed them by a few minutes earlier when I was trying to get info on the board >.<

It doesn't have the regular burton binding hole setup like regular burton boards do, they're just the standard 4x4 type. That's what really has me concerned that it's not an actual Burton board.

The seller is being very cooperative though while I do some research to see if it is actually a Burton Custom board with different graphics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I called Burton this morning with the serial and this board IS A LEGIT Burton Custom size 158.

The binding hole setup is 4x4 which means you can use non Burton bindings on it.

I'm still thinking of passing on it but if anyone here wants it I can forward your info to the seller. This board is brand new and for $200 is a steal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Its got a phone # on the tag..call it and see if they can look up the board serial #...


^^^that good adivse, id do that
i dont know where us burtons are made, but europen burtons do def not come out of china!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

psst, I called, it's a legit Burton Custom.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

*Like It?*

So how did you like the SOBE?


----------

